

Take the Orwell Test - iSimone
http://orwelltest.com

======
throwaway2048
I really fail to see how having a privacy policy is any protection against
prism or data collections abuse. especially considering 95% of them have
clauses that state in effect, "we and our partners can do anything we want
with your data".

~~~
hermanhermitage
The whole 'privacy policy' thing is a an fantasy that simply doesn't exist in
international law. Its two words that provide the illusion of following some
process of decency without any obligations whatsoever.

~~~
iSimone
I'm not sure I'm following entirely. I agree that whoever wants to cheat can
cheat and deceive their users about the fact that he/she is using personal
data in a way that is contrary to privacy laws. That doesn't mean you should
not inform users in a proper/legally compliant way, does it?

~~~
hermanhermitage
Most statements of 'privacy policy' ate usually statements of anti-privacy or
retention and sharing policy. A true statement of privacy would demonstrate
that no information is recorded in a durable manner and that no information is
available for third party inspection. Privacy has a concrete meaning.

------
iSimone
This is a small awareness minisite that we built to educate visitors in the
simplest possible way about what behavior usually requires you to maintain a
privacy policy on your site (and how we can help fixing that gap).

~~~
agravier
Why do I need a privacy policy for a personal website using basic Google
analytics? (That's what your minisite suggests.) I don't have customers, only
visitors, there is no contract.

~~~
iSimone
Hey, yeah there are two things regarding Google Analytics,

First it's in Google's terms, have a quick look here there's an interesting
write up regarding this topic that covers it better than I could here in this
short amount of time: [http://searchengineland.com/how-many-google-privacy-
policies...](http://searchengineland.com/how-many-google-privacy-policies-are-
you-violating-50182)

Secondly GA collects personal data from your users which in most legislations
means that you need to inform users about that fact (most notoriously Europe).

~~~
agravier
Thanks for your reply, it's interesting. I'll read up and act on it, maybe
using your new service :)

------
sysroot
They are talking about privacy and supports only log-in with facebook (under
openid), WTF?

~~~
Facens
You can also sign up without facebook! :)

